# Aire near Chartres



## 101392 (Oct 14, 2006)

Could one of you with an aire book please let me know if there are any aires in this area.We will be taking our daughter over on 22nd Sept for her year abroad for her language degree. If there is one, could anyone let me know if it is particularly busy?

Thanks for any help

Tina S


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Camperstop only lists a parking place in Chartres, no aire.

Nearest one seems to be at Marboue to the south west, not sure how far.
Address: Lieu-dit les 3 Fontaines. On N10 direction Chateaudun, before bridge to right.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 104466 (May 12, 2007)

*Aire Chartres*

The aire de service camping car gives a site Les Bords de l'Eure.9 Rue de Launay. www.auxbordsdeleure.com


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Tina S

re the reply from Javea, above...
"_Nearest one seems to be at Marboue to the south west, not sure how far. 
Address: Lieu-dit les 3 Fontaines. On N10 direction Chateaudun, before bridge to right"_
... we are just back from France and stumbled across this Aire last Thursday!

We were heading North, so the aire was on our left, just over the bridge. There was a small signpost to it ... but we saw a couple of vans on our left beforehand rather than the sign. Easy to miss the turning. Not sure about signage heading south.... turn right immediately before the bridge is my advice (make sense? 

There are parking spces for 4 or 5 motorhomes next to the actual service point, but you can park about 50m further down the lane too. 3 vans there at the time and I can't imagine it will be busy this month.

It's VERY clean, you can pay 2 Euros into the service point for 55mins electricity and 10mins drinking water at a time. There's a waste disposal point and also a toilet "shelter" there which is also spotless. There's a little park there as well and you can walk 20m into the village. Very nice. Wish we had similar in UK.

Anyway, hope this helps .... good luck to daughter ... and enjoy your trip!

regards

john


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Tina

According to the CC book, the municipal site in Chartres is open until mid November. We were there a couple of years ago; facilities a bit run down, but right by the river, a short walk / cycle in to town.

web site chartres site


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

javea03730 said:


> Camperstop only lists a parking place in Chartres, no aire.


So no baldies allowed here then? 8O

Dougie.


----------



## 101392 (Oct 14, 2006)

thanks guys for all your replies, I have been worried about where we will stay and we don't need any more pressure than leaving our precious firstborn in a foreign country (even if she can speak the language quite well!). This will certainly help to make the trip less stressful, especially as it looks like we may have a choice.


Tina S


----------

